# how the muscles work in training



## Fieryfilly (Nov 12, 2012)

have a look at this link, it show exactly how the muscles work in each exercise

http://www.alexbodyrevolution.com/facebook/

I have to know how things work inside, just the way I am, I guess!!!!

I thought it was really good??

xx


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Pretty cool

I'm happy just knowing that they pull on your bones lol


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

site didnt work


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

It shows that incline uses the top of your chest and decline uses the bottom

Is this fact??


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> It shows that incline uses the top of your chest and decline uses the bottom
> 
> Is this fact??


depending on form yes imo


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

The book some (maybe all, i don't know, only looked at deadlifts) is pretty damn awesome. I used to have it until i lent it to someone and they moved to london.


----------



## Fieryfilly (Nov 12, 2012)

HodgesoN said:


> site didnt work


by the look of you in your Av, I don't think you need to know much more, you look bloody awesome


----------

